# eth0 not coming up automatically on resume from S3 sleep

## cyberlala

I have a ASUS P5B Deluxe and I'm using only one of the network adapters (sky2 driver). On the power switch I have a IR receiver which pushes the button when it receives a proper IR code.

I'm using both acpid and hibernate-script. No pmtolls or pmutils are installed.

The /etc/acpid/default.sh has been modified to call hibernate instead of shutdown

```
# /sbin/init 0

/usr/sbin/hibernate-ram
```

The problem I'm having is when the system resumes it doesn't bring up the eth0 interface. I have to go to the console and run 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

I've tried adding 

```
OnResume 10 /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

 to /etc/hibernate/hibernate.conf but that doesn't do the trick.

Any ideas on what I should do?

----------

## mikegpitt

 *cyberlala wrote:*   

> I've tried adding 
> 
> ```
> OnResume 10 /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
> ```
> ...

 Typically that line is stored in /etc/hibernate/common.conf.  The setting there, might be overwriting what's in your hibernate.conf.

----------

